# Interest group forums > Electrical Contracting Industry Forum > Electrical Load Shedding Forum >  The future of the electrical industry

## Isetech

I believe this industry is going to be like fax machines and video rentals sooner than you think.  If you still have your head buried in the ground and believe in SANS regulations, COC's and all those silly things that some of us are hanging onto for dear life, best you wake up, wipe the shyte out your eyes and look around. 

I woke up this morning switched on the PC like I do everyday and checked emails, updated my to do list, then browsed the internet. 

Just like every other day since solar/inverters/batteries have become the next best thing, since everyone started worrying about silly things like renewable energy and climate change and all that media hype. The smart people are on the bus enjoying the ride, making an absolute killing, while some fools are burying themselves in debt,  trying to keep the lights on.

The reality is nobody really cares about some silly rules and regs that electricians are trying to force onto everyone. We dont have the skills, experience nor the people to enforce any type of laws or regulations.

It has become so blatant that the electrical industry is joke, that if you comment about an installation you can see as clear as daylight that literally broken every rule in the SANS book, you are the twat for commenting, best you just keep quiet. 

The old threats that insurance wont pay because the installation is non compliant, is no longer a concern.

Time to wake up and smell the roses, this industry is dying faster than you think.

----------


## LightsOn

TIA

----------


## Rudidek

Well said. The electricians trying to comply are the ones that loose. My husband did major inspections of non compliance and the owner just took another electrician that was prepared to sign a coc. Solar installers no earthing no lightning protection and they get away with it. While my husband do a 20 page coc with detail test reports. I know of a medical facility where the electrician did't even had  red seal. 2 weeks training course somewhere. When they where reported to DOL nothing happened. That contractor is still operating. My husband did noncompliance reports and they laughed at him. He is the joker. When you complain at DOL and ECA they say they are working on a solution. But how any years... I agree it's a joke

----------

